# Non-being



## sola_gratia (Jul 22, 2006)

This is a quote from Van Til's <i>The Defense of the Faith</i>:


"We said above that God needed no such thing as non-being over against himself in order to define himself in comparison with it. Christianity takes non-being seriously. In the discussiing the question of non-being we hasten to distinguish between God's relation to non-being and man's relation to non-being. For God non-being is nothing in itself; For man non-being is God's possible operation. Since non-being is nothing in itself for God, God had to create, If he wished to create at all "out of nothing". It would perhaps be better to say that God created the universe into nothing."

I don't think I am quite understanding him. Is he saying that God created "non-being"?


----------

